# Optimale Hardware fuer Video-Bearbeitung (Pinnacle Studio Plus Ver. 9) und Scannen



## Matthias2004 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ich arbeite mit dem Video-Bearbeitungs-Programm Pinnacle Studio Plus Version 9 und beabsichtige zwecks Optimierung der Hardware einen PC-Neukauf. Ebenso werde ich mir demnaechst den Nikon Filmscanner Coolscan LS 5000 ED zum Scannen einer grossen Anzahl an Negativen und Dias anschaffen

Einen Teil der Mindestanforderungen bzw. die empfohlene Hardwareausstattung kann ich aus den Informationen von Pinnacle und Nikon entnehmen. Ich moechte jedoch die optimale Ausstattung sicherstellen, insbesondere hinsichtlich weiteren Upgrades bzw. zukuenftigen Versionen von Pinnacle Studio Plus und anderer Software. 

Daher bin ich fuer jeden Hinweis bzw. Empfehlung dankbar, was ich hardwaremaessig (PC und Peripherie) beachten sollte, bzw. in diesem Zusammenhang als Anschaffung sinnvoll oder sogar vielleicht notwendig ist. Natuerlich nehme ich auch Hinweise bzgl. Software dankbar an. Bzgl. der Videobearbeitung moechte ich sowohl einen S-VHS/VHS-Player zur Digitalisierung und spaeter einen DV-Camcorder anschliessen.

Wichtig ist mir auch eine gewisse „Zukunfttauglichkeit“, damit nicht beim naechsten Softwareupdate die Hardware schon wieder an ihre Leistungsgrenze stoesst.

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi Matthias,

habe kurz mal auf der Seite von Pinnacle durchforstet, was dieses Software denn kann.
Daraus schliesse ich, was Du möchtest 

z Thema Software:
Bleib dabei, wenn Du damit zum Ziel kommst, denn andere Software wie Premiere Pro
würde Deine Effektivität momentan nur senken. Stichwort Einarbeitungszeit.

z Thema Hardware:
Wenn Du Anfangs mit analogem Material arbeitest, wie VHS,Hi8 etc., dann benötigst Du 
somit solch einen Eingang. Lass Dich nicht abspeisen mit TV-Tuner-Karten oder Grafikkarten
mit eingebauten Video EIngängen und Ausgängen (ViVo). Der Firewire-Standard macht den
Schnittalltag richtig leicht UND --> mit einem Analog-Digital-Wandler wie Canopus ADVC100
oder Terratec CameoConvert400/800 bekommst Du auch analoges Material in richtig guter
Qualität auf den Rechner.

Preis etwa: PCI-Firewire-Karte mit TexasInstrument-Chip (Exsys oä) etwa 30,-€
AD-Wandler Extern Canopus ADVC100 Terratec CameoConvert400  etwa 200,-€
Liegen wir also bis jetzt für den Videoschnitt bei etwa 230,- Euronen.
(Gucken bei Ebay lohnt.)

Und bezüglich des neuen Rechners empfehle ich Dir, nicht zu hoch zu greifen, denn -->
Wenn Du einen Rechner mit etwa 3GHz Power nimmst ( AMD Athlon64 3000+ 160,-€ )
zahlst Du viel weniger als für einen 4GHz Rechner ( AMD Athlon64 4000+ 770,-€),
kriegst aber für den Bereich des DV-Videoschnitts wirklich genug Power. Wenn Du Irgendwann
auf HDV ( High-Definition-Video ) umsteigst, werden auch die Prozessorpreise gesunken
sein, ohne dass es ein Beinbruch ist, den alten rauszunehmen und ihn zu ersetzen.
Wichtig ist aber der Ram-Ausbau, fang nicht unter 1Gbyte an, und zwei Festplatten
mit 7.200Upm sollten es auch sein, WD Barracuda zB...
Lies Dich in RAID Level 0 ein, damit ist das  verbinden zweier Festplatten gemeint, die 
vom System als eine identifiziert werden und quasi im Modus 0(Null) gleichzeitig be-
schrieben und gelesen werden, führt zu Geschwindigkeiten die auch in  Zukunft ausreichen
sollten. Nachteil: fällt eine der Platten aus, ist Alles weg. Alternative RAID 0+1.Aber  das
nur nebenbei.

Achja, auf der Pinnacleseite gab es eine Videokarte von denen, die recht  ansprechend
ausgerüstet ist, schau mal bei E-Bay.

Pinnacle Studio AV/DV
http://www.pinnaclesys.com/ProductPage_n.asp?Product_ID=2050&Langue_ID=4


mfg chmee


----------

